# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Primer parto de cachorros de lince en libertad en Extremadura

## F. Lázaro

Buenas noticias para esta maltrecha espeie.




> http://www.hoy.es/extremadura/201504...428172252.html
> 
> Diez meses después de la reintroducción del primer lince ibérico en el Valle de Matachel los investigadores han constatado que la hembra Kodiak ha parido los primeros cachorros de lince ibérico nacidos en libertad en la región.
> 
> Diez meses después de la reintroducción del primer lince ibérico en el Valle de Matachel (Badajoz), los responsables del programa Life+Iberlince han podido constatar que una de las hembras liberadas el pasado mes de junio, Kodiak, ha parido los primeros cachorros de lince ibérico nacidos en libertad en Extermadura. Se trata, además, de los primeros cachorros nacidos fuera de Andalucía.
> 
> Hasta el momento han sido avistados dos cachorros, pero han indicado que es posible que exista alguno más. Los técnicos responsables de su seguimiento han confirmado que los cachorros presentan un buen estado físico.
> 
> Kodiak es una hembra muy joven, de dos años, y es poco frecuente la reproducción de una hembra subadulta ya que en esta especie se suelen empezar a reproducir a partir de su tercer año de vida.
> ...

----------

Jonasino (28-abr-2015),REEGE (28-abr-2015)

----------

